# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Trouble viewing classifieds with firefox

## P.D. Kirby

It's been a while since I've logged in due to more extensive spine surgery but I'm now able to pick again and thankfully Firefox remembered my password but I can't view the classifieds. If I use Internet Explorer I can see the Classifieds but can't log in because I have no idea what my password is. Got any ideas what I need to update in Firefox because I really don't use IE and it has none of my bookmarks?

Thanks

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This is an issue with your personal firewall. If it's MacAfee we've had people report this fixes it:

For users with MacAfee who cannot view the photos in the classifieds section:
1. Open MacAfee Security Center
2. Click on "Privacy Service"
3. Click on "Configure Privacy Service Options"
4. Click on the "Options" tab on the left.
5. Click on the "Block Ads" tab on the top
6. Uncheck the "Block Ads on this computer" box

One note, the Classifieds have no password for viewing, only for placing ads. What you're saying is your Internet Explorer has not retained the password for the Forum. You'd need to change your password if you can't remember it but would like to change it and use it on IE. Do that here using your Firefox browser: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/pr...o=editpassword

----------

